# Pimp my PC 2015: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2015: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*

					Ende 2015 suchten wir zusammen mit be quiet!, iiyama und MSI nach aufrüstwilligen Lesern - mit Erfolg. Rund 1.400 Bewerbungen trafen im PCGHX-Forum ein, vier Leser-PCs bestückten wir anschließend mit neuer Hardware. Nun präsentieren wir Ihnen, welche Änderungen wir vorgenommen haben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2015: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn ihr es online setzt, warum ist soviel in der Print davon?
Überschneidungen sind ja ok aber bei mehreren Seiten oder 1zu1 find ich das nicht so schön.

Ein Vorteil hat pmpc. Es ist durchsichtiger. Man sieht wer gewinnt. Bei anderen Gewinnspielen fehlt mir das zu sehr.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es online setzt, warum ist soviel in der Print davon?
> Überschneidungen sind ja ok aber bei mehreren Seiten oder 1zu1 find ich das nicht so schön.
> 
> Ein Vorteil hat pmpc. Es ist durchsichtiger. Man sieht wer gewinnt. Bei anderen Gewinnspielen fehlt mir das zu sehr.



Freu Dich doch, dass Du soviel aus der Print-Ausgabe online findest. So eine Beschwerde habe ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

Benchmarks etc gibt es in der Print immer einen Mehrwert das ist der Grund warum man sich diese kauft(in meinen Augen). Und da dieses Gewinnspiel ja hier schon voll berichtet wurde/wird. Hätte ich mir eine knappere Version in der Print gewünscht, da so mehr Platz für anderes ist.

Und wenn alles aus der Print online geht hätte diese keinen Mehrwert mehr.
Für mich ist das Abo aber selbstverständlich als Mitglied hier. Ich lese auch grundsätzlich alles aus der Print. Wenn es dann aber schon alt/online ist gehen da mehrere Seite verloren.


----------



## Ramons01 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich eher was das für "Verbesserungen" sein sollen. Die Konfigs wurden eher "verschlimmbessert ", wenn man die Konfigs so in unserem PC Zusammenstellungs Thread zeigt, dann fallen denen dort die Harre vom Kopf. 

Vor allem springt mir das be quiet Pure Power L8 ins Auge...veraltetes Ding, sowas sollte in keinem modernen PC mehr verbaut werden.


----------



## Ion (27. Januar 2016)

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Zwei User wählen den "schlechteren" Monitor (weniger Punkte wert), erhalten aber stattdessen ein Modell das viel besser ist und 100€ mehr kostet, Hennemi hingegen hat in der Auswahl den "besseren" Monitor gewählt (höherer Punktewert), erhält dann aber nachträglich einen noch schlechteren Monitor als den kleinsten den man auswählen konnte?  
Was ist da denn los?

Und nicht nur das, ein User erhält sogar einfach so noch bessere Hardware: "Zugabe, da das Punkte-Budget nicht ausgereizt wurde"
Ich möchte hier niemanden seinen Gewinn streitig machen, aber woher kommt diese Ungleicheit, die ich hier fast mit Unfairness gleichsetzen möchte?



Abgesehen davon, danke für die Aktion. Sowas sollte es öfter geben


----------



## Hennemi (27. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Zwei User wählen den "schlechteren" Monitor (weniger Punkte wert), erhalten aber stattdessen ein Modell das viel besser ist und 100€ mehr kostet, Hennemi hingegen hat in der Auswahl den "besseren" Monitor gewählt (höherer Punktewert), erhält dann aber nachträglich einen noch schlechteren Monitor als den kleinsten den man auswählen konnte?
> Was ist da denn los?



Stephan hatte mich angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich mit dem "schlechteren" Monitor zufrieden bin, habe ich zugestimmt weil ich zwischen den beiden keinen sooo riesigen Unterschied sah. Gab ja auch noch ein paar nette Kleinigkeiten als entschuldigung . Aber wenn ich jetzt lese das die beiden so ein großen Upgrade bekommen habe - ich fühle mich irgendwie etwas hinten angestellt.

Aber nun ist es so, ich bin glücklich "gewonnen" zu haben und froh wieder einen gescheiten Computer zu haben.


Danke für die Aktion 

Gruß
Hennemi


----------



## awacs (27. Januar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich????

Ich find diese aktion jetzt nicht so gelungen.

Das sind alles Rechner die es nur teilweise nötig gehabt haben eine Frischzellenkuhr zubekommen.

Ich hatte damals gehofft das es zu den alten wurzeln dieser aktion zurück geht. Das jemand mit wirklich älterer Hardware gepimpt wird.

Zum vergleich:

Früher wurde einem ein alter AMD Duron samt GF2 MX400 gepimpt mit einem Athlon XP und einer damals aktuellen Radeon oder Geforce. Da waren schon paar mehr und effektivere änderungen gemacht worden und von euch ein stimmiges gesamt system abgegeben.

Damit konnte man damals endlich games zocken die vorher nicht möglich waren

Hier wurden mittelklasse PCs die eh noch ganz gut im Schuß waren gepimpt.

Heißt sie können nun die spiele die eh schon recht gut liefen etwas besser zocken.


So richtig überzeugt bin ich von dem ganzen also nicht.


Klar sollte es nicht darum gehen 4 leuten ein komplettes System zu schenken aber ..... früher war es schon besser.


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

Och nö, dann geht es wieder los das sich mit längst ausgemusterten Schrottrechnern beworben wird, die gegen Highendmaschinen ausgetauscht werden. Diese Form hier finde ich wesentlich gelungener. Ich würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen und keine Luxushardware wie z.B. GTX980Ti verbauen, sondern mehr in Richtung Mittelklasse gehen und dafür ein bis zwei zusätzliche Gewinner ziehen. Aber das werden die Sponsoren nicht wollen, weil der Werbeeffekt evtl. geringer ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher was das für "Verbesserungen" sein sollen. Die Konfigs wurden eher "verschlimmbessert ", wenn man die Konfigs so in unserem PC Zusammenstellungs Thread zeigt, dann fallen denen dort die Harre vom Kopf.
> 
> Vor allem springt mir das be quiet Pure Power L8 ins Auge...veraltetes Ding, sowas sollte in keinem modernen PC mehr verbaut werden.




Dann erklär bitte mal genau warum das Netzteil "Veraltet" ist, haben Ströme neuerdings nen Datum ? Nutzt du zuhause nicht auch Strom der gestern erzeugt wurde ? Gibts da genaue Verfallsdaten ?  

Wenn ich den Artikel überfliege wird immer exakt die "langsamste" Komponente getauscht, was soll denn daran verkehrt sein, Ziel war ja ganz offensichtlich nicht bei jedem den kompletten Rechner zu tauschen.

Schöne Aktion, vorallendingen gut aufgezeigt das viele Komplettrechner erstmal sehr schlecht ausbalanciert sind.

Die grundsätzliche Auswahl finde ich auch gelungen, was macht es für einen Sinn nen K6-2 mit ner Geforce 3 zu pimpen ? der geht eh komplett in den Schrott.
So kann man eher Zeigen das man z.B. manche Komplettrechner mit dem Austausch von nur 2 Komponenten ( GPU PSU ) relativ einfach in völlig neue Leistungsregionen bringen kann.


----------



## RonGames (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Dann erklär bitte mal genau warum das Netzteil "Veraltet" ist, haben Ströme neuerdings nen Datum ? Nutzt du zuhause nicht auch Strom der gestern erzeugt wurde ? Gibts da genaue Verfallsdaten ?



Das L8 ab 430 Watt setzt auf eine Gruppenregulierung, anstatt ne DC-DC Technologie, und DC-DC ist der Nachfolger von der Gruppenregulierung. Wie es der Name schon sagt werden hier auf den Spannungen Komponenten auf andere Komponenten reguliert. Bei DC-DC ist dies komplett Unabhängig von einander. 

Ich finde es schon stark das die das L8 Verbauen bzw. Angeboten haben.  

Und Hauptsache schön TLC SSDs nehmen. 

Mann merkst auch Teilweise das die Leute keine Ahnung wirklich von der Materie haben.


----------



## Scathach86 (27. Januar 2016)

Der Strom an sich hat selbstverständlich kein Verfallsdatum, die Technik eines Netzteils hingegen schon. Zum einen das häufig diskutierte Altern der Kondensatoren und anderen Bauteile und zum anderen die Art und Weise der Absicherung im Netzteil. Gerade die modernen Grafikkarten erzeugen durch die viel schnelleren Lastwechsel aufgrund des ständigen Wechsels der Taktfrequenzen eine nicht zu unterschätzende Belastung, mit der Netzteile älterer Bauweise nicht so gut arbeiten können. Und gerade im Gaming-Bereich tritt das ja nun ständig auf. Da wäre eine aktuellere Plattform in der Tat angebrachter gewesen.

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit ihren neuen Knechten, auch wenn ich mit meinem Athlon 64 x2 4400+ etwas neidisch bin ^^


----------



## kadney (27. Januar 2016)

Beim ersten PC frage ich mich ja ehrlich, wie man sowas überhaupt als Fertig-PC anbieten kann.
Einen dicken i7 und 16GB Ram in den Rechner stecken, dann aber nur eine 750Ti und ein 280W Netzteil verbauen? 
Und sollte einem nicht schon vor dem Kauf auffallen, dass man da totalen Murks angedreht bekommt?

Wer verkauft sowas überhaupt und zu welchem Preis? Das würde ich nichtmals den Leuten bei MediaMarkt und Co. zutrauen...


----------



## tdi-fan (27. Januar 2016)

Das war 'ne Verlosung, sprich: es wurde nach Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt, so war die Chance zwischen allen Teilnehmern gleich.
Und es interessiert deshalb auch nicht im geringsten, wie oder aus was der per Zufallsprinzip ausgewählte Rechner gebaut war^^

Und zu @Ion, der Hersteller hat von sich aus einen besseren Monitor zur Verfügung gestellt, da kann PCGH nix für, vll hatte die Marketing-Abteilung des Herstellers nicht den zuvor angegebenen Monitor auftreiben können, denke mal nicht, dass die sich so einfach im Lager bedienen.




awacs schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich????
> 
> Ich find diese aktion jetzt nicht so gelungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Das L8 ab 430 Watt setzt auf eine Gruppenregulierung, anstatt ne DC-DC Technologie, und DC-DC ist der Nachfolger von der Gruppenregulierung. Wie es der Name schon sagt werden hier auf den Spannungen Komponenten auf andere Komponenten reguliert. Bei DC-DC ist dies komplett Unabhängig von einander.



Das kann ja durchaus sein, aber welche Nachteile ergeben sich daraus für die hier vorgestellten Rechner im RL ?


----------



## drchef (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Das kann ja durchaus sein, aber welche Nachteile ergeben sich daraus für die hier vorgestellten Rechner im RL ?



Nachteile nur für denjenigen, der den Feueralarm nicht rechtzeitig mitkriegt 
L8 + 980Ti ist das Schlimmstmögliche was man machen kann. Mir fällt wirklich keine schlechtere Konfig ein  Außerdem ist ja auch bekannt, dass die Schutzschaltungen des L8 irgendwie manchmal nicht "greifen"


----------



## wagga (27. Januar 2016)

Flipper damit wird sicher genial,das die keiner spielt stimmt nicht, das die kaum jemand spielt ist schade.
Epic Pinball
Dream Pinball 3d
3d Ultra Pinball Creep Night alles gute Flipper
Klasse Aufrüstungen wurden da ausgesucht


----------



## belle (27. Januar 2016)

awacs schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich????
> Ich find diese aktion jetzt nicht so gelungen.
> Das sind alles Rechner die es nur teilweise nötig gehabt haben eine Frischzellenkuhr zubekommen.Damit konnte man damals endlich games zocken die vorher nicht möglich waren
> Hier wurden mittelklasse PCs die eh noch ganz gut im Schuß waren gepimpt.
> ...



Da besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass Leute uralte Systeme einschicken, die sie gar nicht mehr benutzen und behaupten es wäre ihr einziger PC.

Und ganz ehrlich: Mit i5 4460 ohne Grafikkarte konnte man nun wirklich nicht viel machen, der i7 4790 mit GTX 750 Ti war eine schlechte Komplett-Zusammenstellung und auf dem alten FX4100 plus Radeon 6950 kann man z.B. in Witcher 3 nur noch durch die Gegend ruckeln, die Architektur der Grafikkarte wird in neuen Games kaum noch unterstützt. Da wird neben dem CPU-Upgrade auch noch irgendwann eine neue Karte gekauft werden müssen, aber eben nur noch diese.


----------



## shootme55 (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Dann erklär bitte mal genau warum das Netzteil "Veraltet" ist, haben Ströme neuerdings nen Datum ? Nutzt du zuhause nicht auch Strom der gestern erzeugt wurde ? Gibts da genaue Verfallsdaten ?
> 
> Wenn ich den Artikel überfliege wird immer exakt die "langsamste" Komponente getauscht, was soll denn daran verkehrt sein, Ziel war ja ganz offensichtlich nicht bei jedem den kompletten Rechner zu tauschen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du noch einen K6-2 mit Geforce 3  hast zum wegwerfen, ich zahl dir sogar noch was dafür. 

Ich find die Aktion sehr nett, werd mich sicher nicht beschweren darüber dass nicht alles perfekt gelaufen ist und freu mich für die glücklichen Gewinner, die schon einen beachtlichen Mehrwert erhalten haben! 

In den ersten Ausgaben vor inzwischen fast 15 Jahren wars meistens ein alter Duron oder Celeron, der entweder massiv übertaktet wurde oder durch ein schnelleres Modell getauscht wurde. Dann kam noch ein wenig Ram, vielleicht eine neue Grafikkarte und zu guter letzt wurde das teil noch geputzt. Ich hab damals davon geträumt für die Aktion ausgewählt zu werden, dummerweise hatte ich einen 1400er Thunderbird und eine Geforce 3, da konnt man leider nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## Ion (27. Januar 2016)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das war 'ne Verlosung, sprich: es wurde nach Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt, so war die Chance zwischen allen Teilnehmern gleich.
> Und es interessiert deshalb auch nicht im geringsten, wie oder aus was der per Zufallsprinzip ausgewählte Rechner gebaut war^^



Nein, das war keine Verlosung.  Viele dachten das ja und haben nur das nötigste in die "Bewerbungen" reingeschrieben.
Das stand in den Teilnahmebedingungen:


> 2.5 Die Gewinner  werden von der Redaktion anhand subjektiver Kriterien bestimmt, welche  die Gestaltung der Bewerbung miteinschließt.


----------



## shootme55 (27. Januar 2016)

Naja bei der nächsten Aktion werd ich mich dann auch bewerben. Aber sicher nicht mit meinem P4, denn das ist schon der schnellste (mögliche Rechner mit Windows 98).


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

drchef schrieb:


> Nachteile nur für denjenigen, der den Feueralarm nicht rechtzeitig mitkriegt
> L8 + 980Ti ist das Schlimmstmögliche was man machen kann. Mir fällt wirklich keine schlechtere Konfig ein  Außerdem ist ja auch bekannt, dass die Schutzschaltungen des L8 irgendwie manchmal nicht "greifen"



Dann zeig mal her deine Fallbeispiele, dazu auch gleich noch die Warnungen der grossen Shops und die Rückrufaktionen die sowas hervorrufen würde ! 

Das einzige was ich zu der 8ter Serie finde sind Tests aus der Zeit die es einerseits dafür loben das es sehr leise ist und andererseits sagen das es damals im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz etwas zu teuer war, build quali etc etc etc werden nicht ein einziges mal bemängelt.

Natürlich gibt es jetzt Netzteile die hypothetisch irgendwas irgendwie besser machen, sei es nur 1% mehr Effizienz, ich bin aber der festen Überzeugung das gut getestete Mittelklasse Netzteile mit genug Luft nach oben für alles mässig übertaktete Single Gpu / Single Cpu völlig ausreichend sind, welcher Jahrgang spielt bis auf grundlegende Inkompatibilitäten absolut keine Rolle.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> ich bin aber der festen Überzeugung das gut getestete Mittelklasse Netzteile mit genug Luft nach oben für alles mässig übertaktete Single Gpu / Single Cpu völlig ausreichend sind, welcher Jahrgang spielt bis auf grundlegende Inkompatibilitäten absolut keine Rolle.



1. Die L8 Netzteile waren nie Mittelklassenetzteile, sondern Office PC Netzteile

2. Ach, die Hersteller von BeQuiet wussten schon vor 7 Jahren also, wie die Maxwell-Architektur funktionieren würde? 

Hardware altert, auch wenn es gestern erst gefertigt wurde. Die Technik ist reif fürs Museum, mehr nicht.

Edit: Sorry, keine 7 Jahre, seit 2011 gelistet (5 Jahre)


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Januar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> 1. Die L8 Netzteile waren nie Mittelklassenetzteile, sondern Office PC Netzteile
> 
> 2. Ach, die Hersteller von BeQuiet wussten schon vor 7 Jahren also, wie die Maxwell-Architektur funktionieren würde?
> 
> Hardware altert, auch wenn es gestern erst gefertigt wurde. Die Technik ist reif fürs Museum, mehr nicht.


1. Das L8 war sicher nicht für "Office"-PCs gedacht damals und auch heute nicht.
2. Der jüngste Test den ich zum L8 finde, ist von Anfang 2012\Ende 2011
Ergo 4 Jahre.
Glaubst du etwa an einem Netzteil entwickelt man 4 Jahre :rofl:
Oder wie kommst du auf 7 Jahre? Wahrscheinlich wieder übertriebener trollismus.

Dein popliges Antec HPC 850 gibt's übrigens auch schon seit 2013, kannst auch langsam wegwerfen. Und dann auch noch sli damit :rofl:
Dat Weins trinken und Wasser predigen.
Noch besser ist nur der User der ne Seite weiter vorne auf die Wichtigkeit aktueller Netzteil-Technik verweist und einen pc mit Athlon 64 x2 4400 fährt :rofl:


@Topic generell:
Schöne Aktion, die man wie man hier im Forum sieht, äußerst missdankend aufgenommen wird.

Allein schon die Tatsache das die Netzteilnerds hier wieder die "alten" Netzteil schlechtreden die verschenkt werden...... weil ja der Hersteller, der Markt, pcgh und alle möglichen Ingenieure auch weniger wissen als der von sich selbst überzeugte, anonyme Forennetzteil-Experte mit seinem Edelnetzteil-Fetisch 

Manche bilden sich auf ihr Halbwissen mehr ein, als es wert ist.
Geht was produktives machen-...... und hört auf auf edelmetzteile zu masturbieren


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> 1. Die L8 Netzteile waren nie Mittelklassenetzteile, sondern Office PC Netzteile
> 
> 2. Ach, die Hersteller von BeQuiet wussten schon vor 7 Jahren also, wie die Maxwell-Architektur funktionieren würde?
> 
> Hardware altert, auch wenn es gestern erst gefertigt wurde. Die Technik ist reif fürs Museum, mehr nicht.



1. Um so besser, dann wird ja um so mehr auf die Langelebigkeit geachtet worden sein !

2. Wozu sollten sie das wissen ?

Dann steht der Rechner halt in einem Musuem und verrichtet dort problemfrei seine Arbeit, bittesehr  

Irgendwie fehlt mir bei dem ganzen hypothetischem herumgeseiere immernoch dashier:

"Dann zeig mal her deine Fallbeispiele, dazu auch gleich noch die Warnungen der grossen Shops und die Rückrufaktionen die sowas hervorrufen würde !" 

Ich lasse mich ja gerne Belehren, aber bitte mit Fakten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> 1. Um so besser, dann wird ja um so mehr auf die Langelebigkeit geachtet worden sein !
> 
> 2. Wozu sollten sie das wissen ?
> 
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen die großen Warnschilder auf den Verpackungen der Maxxwell-Karten von Nvidia auf denen dringendst davon abgeraten, ja eigentlich verboten ist, die Karte mit einem L8 zu kombinieren... oder einem Mediamakrt-No-Name-Netzteil.

****, nicht mal vor mediamarkt - Netzteilen warnt nvidia :rofl:
Und das obwohl doch der wohnungsbrannt laut einiger hier voraus programmiert ist 


Es nervt einfach tierisch das alle mit netzteilfetisch nicht einfach ihrer Lust im entsprechenden Bereich frönen und dort ihre verkaufsberautung auf Provisionsbasis durchführen


----------



## jkox11 (27. Januar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 1. Das L8 war sicher nicht für "Office"-PCs gedacht damals und auch heute nicht.
> 2. Der jüngste Test den ich zum L8 finde, ist von Anfang 2012\Ende 2011
> Ergo 4 Jahre.
> Glaubst du etwa an einem Netzteil entwickelt man 4 Jahre :rofl:
> Oder wie kommst du auf 7 Jahre? Wahrscheinlich wieder übertriebener trollismus.



Hier mich mal sofort als Troll abzustempeln ist auch ein übertriebenes Statement. 
Das Netzteil ist seit 2011 gelistet, haste Recht, es waren keine 7 Jahren, ergo 5 also. 

Was hat das mit meinem Netzteil zu tun? 
Schau dir die Technik und Innereien der Netzteile an. 
Vergleiche bitte nicht mein Antec mit einem L8  
Zudem besitze ich auch keine 980Ti...

Die PurePower sind gruppenreguliert, alleine das reicht um einen ersten Fazit zu ziehen.
Es sind keine kurzfristigen Schäden, durch die Gruppenregulation sinkt aber bei hoher Belastung die 12V-Spannung unter den Toleranzwert, und die 3.3 und 5V-Spannung steigt. Langfristig wird es die Festplatteb grillen und evtl. zu "Ausfällen" kommen, weil der Sicherheitsmechanismus gegriffen hat wegen Spannungsabfall auf der 12V-Leitung.
Das L8 basiert auf der Cougar A Plattform von HEC, es verschaltet suboptimal, usw.

Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-daten-und-preisen-stand-januar-2016-a.html
Hier wird kein L8 mehr empfohlen  

Ich sage nicht, dass der ganze Kasten dir um die Ohren fliegt, aber wenn schon aufgerüstet wird, warum dann am Netzteil sparen und ein altes Netzteil verbauen?



lenne0815 schrieb:


> 2. Wozu sollten sie das wissen ?



Weil die heutigen Karten andere Anforderungen an die Netzteile haben als in den Jahren zuvor. 
Besonders die Lastwechsel der Maxwell Karten sind stärker geworden, welche die älteren Netzteile nicht mehr auffangen können.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Januar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Hier mich mal sofort als Troll abzustempeln ist auch ein übertriebenes Statement.
> Das Netzteil ist seit 2011 gelistet, haste Recht, es waren keine 7 Jahren, ergo 5 also.
> 
> Was hat das mit meinem Netzteil zu tun?
> ...



Dein Link mit den Empfehlungen stammt von einem User aus diesem Forum der dort seine Meinung und die der anderen Netzteil-Enthusiasten niedergeschrieben hat..... mehr nicht.

Dein antec, und das haben wir hier wieder gelernt, ist leider schon 3 jahre alt und muss deshalb konsequent entsorgt werden.

Wenn das wirklich nachweisbar so wäre (mich würden mal Tests interessieren in denen darauf hingewiesen wird dass bspw. das L8 schädlich ist für ssd Festplatten etc...)
Ihr schwingt immer eure hohlen Phrasen, aber komischerweise warnt kein hersteller davor eine ssd oder eine maxwell karte zusammen mit einem günstigen Netzteil zu verwenden.

Irgendwas macht ihr verkehrt btw. Steigert euch einfach zu sehr in dieses Thema und mögliche "was wäre wenn" Szenarien rein


----------



## Justan Image (27. Januar 2016)

Ist zwar offtopic, aber:

ich habe ich vor dem Kauf der 980 Ti bei beQuiet! nachgefragt, ob denn mein E9 580W für die Karte/mein System ausreichen würde (mit Hinweis auf die Gruppenregulierung.)
Nachdem ich schon aus mehreren Foren gelesen hatte, dass ginge gar nicht mit 'nem E9, weil geht kaputt usw. (auch hier auf PCGH).

Vom Support kam nur lapidar zurück:
_"Sofern das Netzteil ausreichend Leistung bereitstellen kann, können Sie dieses ohne Probleme für ihr System nutzen."
_Mit Hinweis auf deren "Netzteilkalkulator".
Dort wird mir ein Verbrauch von 447 Watt (respektive 499 Watt mit OC) "bescheinigt".
Bei den daraufhin empfohlenen NTs wird mir ganz unten sogar noch ein L8 530w angezeigt.

Und was soll ich sagen - es läuft, Spannungsabfälle oder dergleichen konnte ich bisher nicht beobachten 
(Unter Last mit AIDA64 im LCD meiner Tastatur.)

Vielleicht sollte PCGH mal 'nen Test dazu machen. Eventuell gibt's auch so einen schon irgendwo und er ist an mir vorbeigegangen.
Um ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.

Wobei ich hiermit nicht ausdrücken möchte, dass das alles Quatsch sei, denn dazu fehlt mir persönlich die Sachkenntnis.
Allerdings finde ich es bemerkenswert, wie selbstbewusst beQuiet! dann noch solche "ungeeigneten" Netzteile empfiehlt 
(Mir ist klar, dass deren Garantie im Fall der Fälle keinerlei Folgeschäden abdecken würde.)


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

Jkox11.  gut das dort ewig ein Netzteil empfohlen wurde, das bei den Schutzschalter-Tests durchgefallen ist.
Und nur weil etwas empfehlenswerter ist heißt das nicht das der Rest Schrott ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Die PurePower sind gruppenreguliert, alleine das reicht um einen ersten Fazit zu ziehen.
> Es sind keine kurzfristigen Schäden, durch die Gruppenregulation sinkt aber bei hoher Belastung die 12V-Spannung unter den Toleranzwert, und die 3.3 und 5V-Spannung steigt. Langfristig wird es die Festplatteb grillen und evtl. zu "Ausfällen" kommen, weil der Sicherheitsmechanismus gegriffen hat wegen Spannungsabfall auf der 12V-Leitung.
> Das L8 basiert auf der Cougar A Plattform von HEC, es verschaltet suboptimal, usw.
> 
> ...



Deshalb kauft man auch kein Netzteil das nicht mindestens noch 20 - 30 % Luft hat, kurz vor knapp funktioniert kaum ein Netzteil  Optimal, das sollte vor allen Dingen einem "Netzteil" Enthusiasten wie dir klar sein.

Wozu ? das Bequiet ist nachweislich Qualitativ zumindest als i.o. zu betrachten und tut exakt das wasses soll - Strom liefern.

Das mit dem nicht mehr auffangen können halte ich solange für ein Gerücht bis du mit nem test der objektiv genügend Exemplare testet und die Aussage nachweist, ich glaube nicht das es an mir vorbeigegangen wäre wenn alle Maxwell Besitzer mit ausreichend dimensionierten älteren Netzteilen diese jetzt tauschen müssten.

Ich will auch auf keinen Fall abstreiten das es mittlerweile bessere Technik gibt und wäre der erste der bei nem dual Titan auf wasser mit scharfen vcores natürlich auf ein entsprechendes setzen würde ( Wobei ich mir ab 1kw Dauerbelastung zuallerst die Leitungen / Sockel im Hausnetz anschauen würde ) für nen 0815 Rechner der bei 400W dahinschaukelt halte ich das für übertrieben.

Witzigerweise habe ich mich mal dazu hinreissen lassen zu schauen was ich denn damals verbaut habe habe und es strahlte mich direkt ein bekanntes Orange an, mit mässig übertaktetem 2500k und ner ebenfalls mässig übertakteten 970 ( nicht die einzige die es schon befeuert hat ) macht es seit Jahren keinerlei Probleme, obwohl es ja nach Meinung einiger hier direkt in Flammen aufgehen sollte.


----------



## Pronounta (27. Januar 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8316-neuer-pc-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html

Mal etwas Pflichtlektüre für euch. 

Ob es läuft oder nicht, ist erstmal komplett egal. natürlich läuft es. Ein System mit 980 Ti kann auch von nem 600W-LC-Power der Office-Serie betrieben werden. Darum gehts aber nicht. Es geht hauptsächlich um die Spannungsstabilität. 

Das Problem will ich hier nicht erläutern, da Threshold das im verlinkten Thread schon detailreich erklärt hat.


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Januar 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8316-neuer-pc-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html
> 
> Mal etwas Pflichtlektüre für euch.
> 
> ...




Obs geht oder nicht - Völlig egal - ein erfrischend neuer Ansatz im Hardwaregeschäft, wobei man meinen könnte das so mancher Hersteller den schon länger verfolgt 

Lies dir den Text den du verlinkt hast nochmal genau durch, da wird einem wenigstens klargemacht das die Aussagen hier zum Thema absolut keine Relevanz haben, er spricht von Multigpu Konfigurationen ( Und damit einhergehend sicherlich auch deutlich mehr verbrauchenden Komplettsystemen).

Zudem ist das Problem welches er beim S7 beschreibt durch anklemmen einer Glühbirne oder irgendnem anderen sonstwie geartetem Verbraucher behoben.

Zu der Aussage das ein E6 Probleme mit ner 980 macht finde ich ebenfalls keinerlei Beleg und ist hier auch nicht relevant.


----------



## Quat (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß beim aussuchen und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Krams!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2016)

> 2:46 Wir haben auf den 12V Schienen jeweils 30V


 Huiuiuiui das würde aber ziemlich hohe Taktraten ermöglichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Gewinnen viel Spaß mit ihren gepimten Rechnern  ud freue mich auf die nächste Aktion dieser Art.


----------



## Pronounta (27. Januar 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Obs geht oder nicht - Völlig egal - ein erfrischend neuer Ansatz im Hardwaregeschäft, wobei man meinen könnte das so mancher Hersteller den schon länger verfolgt
> 
> Lies dir den Text den du verlinkt hast nochmal genau durch, da wird einem wenigstens klargemacht das die Aussagen hier zum Thema absolut keine Relevanz haben, er spricht von Multigpu Konfigurationen ( Und damit einhergehend sicherlich auch deutlich mehr verbrauchenden Komplettsystemen).
> 
> ...



Nicht so pingelig sein. 

Threshold beschreibt die Probleme von gruppenregulierten Netzteilen bzw. Netzteilen ohne DC/DC-Konverter. Das ist sowohl das S7, als auch das L8. 

"Multi-GPU" war auch nur ein verdeutlichendes Beispiel. Eine GTX 970 schon (und die 980 Ti dementsprechend noch stärker) hat unglaubliche Lastspitzen und Lastwechsel, das tut keinem Gruppenregulierten Netzteil gut. Auch nicht den Festplattencontrollern, die hassen Spannungsänderungen dann noch mehr und gehen deshalb schneller kaputt als man will.


----------



## dengg (27. Januar 2016)

Nette Idee, aber manche Konfigurationen haben mich auch ziemlich verwundert. 
Das 850W Dark Power Pro fand ich bspw. für eine HD6950 ziemlich übertrieben. Gut, es war eine Zugabe und soll für die Zukunft reichen. Aber selbst für eine 980Ti wär das noch mehr als ausreichend.
Das Netzteil an sich ist ja super, nur bei dem PC wär mir zB. eine größere SSD wichtiger. Reduziert man die 32GB RAM auf normalerweise ausreichende 16GB, wär vielleicht sogar ein Grafikkarten Upgrade drin gewesen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz, werden die Gewinner ihre Freude damit haben


----------



## Scathach86 (27. Januar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Noch besser ist nur der User der ne Seite weiter vorne auf die Wichtigkeit aktueller Netzteil-Technik verweist und einen pc mit Athlon 64 x2 4400 fährt :rofl:



Ach so, und die Tatsache, dass ich selbst auf einem alten Rechner arbeite impliziert gleich, dass ich keinerlei Ahnung habe. Dass meine Möhre mir für meine Zwecke ausreicht und ich eventuell doch durch ausgiebige Betätigung auf diesem Feld etwas Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet haben könnte steht dadurch natürlich vollkommen außer Frage. Derlei Unterstellungen möchte ich mir dann doch verbitten. Ich habe auch nie behauptet, das L8 sei schlecht, nur halt nicht so sehr den heutigen Anforderungen aktueller Hardware gewachsen wie eine zeitgemäßere Plattform. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass dir durch Nutzug eines L8 der komplette Rechner um die Ohren fliegt. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass durch die ältere Plattform ein höheres Risiko besteht. Aber egal, du musst dich nicht dran halten, genauso wenig wie jeder andere. Im Endeffekt muss jeder selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## 100001 (28. Januar 2016)

Also ich hätte zu meinem Athlon X2 folgendes genommen:
980TI
2x 8GB
ProLite B2783QSU-B1 27"

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Man hätte  es auf User der älteren Gen begrenzen sollen oder von der Leistung I3 und weniger haben,
mal ehrlich jemand der was für einen I7 Fertig PC das Geld hat .......

Bei der Auswahl dann eben keine 700 euro GK oder ein 350 euro Monitor,
sondern Mittelklasse.....

Und dann wenigstens 1 Amd Produkt


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe es ebenfalls so wie Awacs.
An sich ne tolle Aktion und ich gönne natürlich jedem das Upgrade und freue mich auch für die Gewinner.

Dennoch bin ich auch der Meinung, dass es schön gewesen wäre, hier User mit alten Systemen, auf denen aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr laufen, zu bevorzugen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ist kein Neid.

Hatte ich auch damals im Thread geschrieben und aus dem Grund auch nicht mitgemacht.
Fand' das irgendwo nicht richtig, dass da User mit ner 970 und nem 24" Monitor sich bewerben, um eine 980ti und einen 27" Monitor zu bekommen.

Klar, die, die es wirklich nötig gehabt hätten, hätten sich auch mehr Mühe mit ihrer Bewerbung geben können, von daher passt es wieder.

Und es stimmt natürlich vermutlich leider, dass dann einige Schlaumeier behauptet hätten, der 486 DX-33 wäre das einzige System im Haushalt und aufgrund des pflegebedürtigen Hamsters wäre nie Geld für eine Aufrüstung da


----------



## Cube (28. Januar 2016)

Is klar.... naja nächstes mal nehme ich ein PC von der Arbeit und sage es ist meiner, evlt hat man dan auch mal glück.....


----------



## R1t4l1n (28. Januar 2016)

Off-Topic:

Ist der IIyama 27" mit Freesync von 0 bis 144Hz?

Weder auf der Herstellerseite noch auf geizhals steht was zur Freesync Range.

iiyama


----------



## TomPio (28. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Zwei User wählen den "schlechteren" Monitor (weniger Punkte wert), erhalten aber stattdessen ein Modell das viel besser ist und 100€ mehr kostet, Hennemi hingegen hat in der Auswahl den "besseren" Monitor gewählt (höherer Punktewert), erhält dann aber nachträglich einen noch schlechteren Monitor als den kleinsten den man auswählen konnte?
> Was ist da denn los?



Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Normalerweise hätte es doch so sein müssen, dass derjeniger, welcher den besseren Monitor wählt, auch den besseren bekommt. Hätte man vorher gewusst, dass das so endet, da hätte ja jeder den schlechtesten Auswählen können.

Ist den bekannt ob Henemi den Monitor zurückgeschickt hat? Würde ich an seiner Stelle machen und auf ein gleichwertiges Modell bestehen. Es ist zwar immer noch ein Gewinnspiel, aber sowas ist unter aller Sau.



Trotzdem auch von mir, tolle Aktion. Schade das nur Personen mit einem deutschen Wohnsitz daran teilnehmen dürfen.

Tom


----------



## Hennemi (29. Januar 2016)

TomPio schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Normalerweise hätte es doch so sein müssen, dass derjeniger, welcher den besseren Monitor wählt, auch den besseren bekommt. Hätte man vorher gewusst, dass das so endet, da hätte ja jeder den schlechtesten Auswählen können.
> 
> Ist den bekannt ob Henemi den Monitor zurückgeschickt hat? Würde ich an seiner Stelle machen und auf ein gleichwertiges Modell bestehen.





Ich habe den Monitor nicht zurück geschickt. Wohin denn auch? An Pcgh? Für die ist das Thema jetzt bestimmt abgeschlossen.

An Iiyama direkt? Da wäre fraglich ob überhaupt eine Reaktion kommt. 



Ist halt in der Hinsicht mies gelaufen, kann mich aber im ganzen nicht beschweren 😊


----------



## TomPio (29. Januar 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor nicht zurück geschickt. Wohin denn auch? An Pcgh? Für die ist das Thema jetzt bestimmt abgeschlossen.
> 
> An Iiyama direkt? Da wäre fraglich ob überhaupt eine Reaktion kommt.



Wende dich direkt an iiyama, welche die Sache schließlich verhunzt haben, und fordere einen Austausch. Wenn man die Gewinnsteigerung der anderen beiden erachtet müsste für dich mindestens der iiyama ProLite GB2773HS-GB2, 27" drin sein. Ein wirklich besseres Modell, finde ich, haben sie nicht im Angebot und mit FreeSync kannst du bei einer GTX 980TI nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ion (29. Januar 2016)

Der Fairness halber müssten sie eigentlich den Monitor tauschen.
Wenn Iiyama "lustigerweise", wie es Stephan beschrieb, zweimal den falschen Monitor schickt, zweifle ich zuweilen ohnehin an der Kompetenz der Verantwortlichen. Ich schätze einfach, dass Iiyama nichts von dem Punktesystem weiß. Wie sonst entsteht solch ein Ungleichgewicht?

Für PCGH dürfte die Sache erledigt sein, Hennemi hat den Erhalt des "schlechteren" Monitors ja zuvor zugestimmt ..


----------



## TomPio (29. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Für PCGH dürfte die Sache erledigt sein, Hennemi hat den Erhalt des "schlechteren" Monitors ja zuvor zugestimmt ..



Aber wenn Hennemi nichts von den besseren Monitoren wusste, grenzt das fast an arglistiger Täuschung von Seiten des Veranstalters, also pcgh oder genauer gesagt Stephan. Dieser ist ja mit den Regeln der Aktion vertraut und sollte jeden Teilnehmer fragen, wo ein falscher Monitor geliefert wurde, ob diese das schlechtere Modell - im Falle derjenigen, welche sowieso das schlechte Modell gewählt haben, das bessere - als Austausch akzeptieren.  Da Hennemi offensichtlich nichts von den besseren Modellen wusst (also der 144Hz Variante), wurde er in dieser Hinsicht von Stephan getäuscht, welcher sich - meines Erachtens - auch einschalten sollte, um den Austausch für Hennemi mit zu regulieren.  Immerhin wird zwischen pcgh und iiyama ein Kontakt diesbezüglich schon geherrscht haben, da sie ja die Aktion gesponsert haben.

iiyama sollte aus Kulanz den Monitor dann gegen einen dementsprechend höherwertigen Monitor tauschen, womit dann jeder wirklich zufrieden sein kann. 


Aus meiner Sicht wird es für Hennemi schwer sein direkt mit iiyama den Austausch zu regulieren, da jeder behaupten könne gewonnen zu haben, der sein Modell hat. Außerdem bezweifel ich das Hennemi einen "Nachweis" des Gewinns hat.

Wäre einmal interessant, ob sich pcgh dafür einsetzten würde, oder ob so etwas tot geschwiegen wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2016)

TomPio schrieb:


> grenzt das fast an arglistiger Täuschung von Seiten des Veranstalters,


Man bekommt was umsonst und dann noch dran meckern!  Oh man, was stimmt hier nicht? Ich habe noch nie an etwas rumgemeckert, was ich ohne Gegenleistung einfach so bekomme habe, egal wie "schlecht" es war.


----------



## TomPio (31. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man bekommt was umsonst und dann noch dran meckern!  Oh man, was stimmt hier nicht? Ich habe noch nie an etwas rumgemeckert, was ich ohne Gegenleistung einfach so bekomme habe, egal wie "schlecht" es war.



Aber wenn man etwas besseres umsonst bekommen kann, warum sollte man es nicht versuchen? Wenn dann im Endeffekt nichts dabei rauskommt, dann kann man immerhin sagen man hat es versucht. Aber er kann auch Glück haben und ein kostenloses Upgrade bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2016)

Einem geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul! Punkt. Ende.


----------



## Hennemi (31. Januar 2016)

Ich schaue dem geschenkten Gaul auch nicht in den Maul. Muss aber euch dreien zustimmen. Auf der einen Seite haben Ion und TomPio recht, das iiyama bei dem Gewinnspiel etwas Mist gemacht haben.
Aber es ist gewonnen und deswegen sollte man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## TomPio (31. Januar 2016)

Dann schreib doch iiyama zumindest an und frag nach einer Stellungnahme ihrerseits. Zu verlieren gibt es nichts, da du den Gewinn schon bei dir hast. In dem Bewusstsein das ich mich wiederhole: Fragen kostet nichts und ein kostenloses Upgrade könnte drin sein.


----------



## Deimos (1. Februar 2016)

TomPio schrieb:


> grenzt das fast an arglistiger Täuschung von Seiten des Veranstalters, also pcgh oder genauer gesagt Stephan.



Ja, die ganze Aktion war schon ganz schön arglistig. 

Ernsthaft, ich verstehe, dass Hennemi sich ein wenig "versetzt" fühlt gegenüber den anderen - das liebe Ego halt. Unterm Strich bleibt es aber ein kostenloses Update im Gegenwert von einigen hundert Euro. Darüber sollte man happy sein und die Sache dabei belassen.


----------



## Ion (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn der Sponsor einfach andere Teile liefert, dann ist das das Problem des Sponsors und nicht PCGH´s 
Unfair bleibt es aber allemal und das geht mir gegen den Strich.
 Zwei, die den günstigsten TFT haben wollten, bekommen einen teureren, soweit so gut. Eine, die das leicht bessere Modell nimmt, bekommt stattdessen aber ein noch günstigeres Modell als die, die man auswählen konnte. Wo steckt denn da die Logik hinter?

Fragt euch einfach mal was ihr in so einer Situation tun würdet.


----------



## TomPio (1. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn der Sponsor einfach andere Teile liefert, dann ist das das Problem des Sponsors und nicht PCGH´s
> Unfair bleibt es aber allemal und das geht mir gegen den Strich.
> Zwei, die den günstigsten TFT haben wollten, bekommen einen teureren, soweit so gut. Eine, die das leicht bessere Modell nimmt, bekommt stattdessen aber ein noch günstigeres Modell als die, die man auswählen konnte. Wo steckt denn da die Logik hinter?
> 
> Fragt euch einfach mal was ihr in so einer Situation tun würdet.



Ich unterschreibe das voll und ganz. 
Trotzdem bleibt die Frage nun offen was Hennemi (du schreibst die? Hennemi = weiblich?) macht. Würde mich jedenfalls Interessieren.


Ich in seiner (ihrer?) Situation würde den von mir vorgeschlagen Weg wählen und den Kontakt suchen.


----------



## Hennemi (1. Februar 2016)

TomPio schrieb:


> du schreibst die? Hennemi = weiblich?.



Ja, auch Frauen sind in diesem Forum aktiv .

Habe einfach mal eine Anfrage rausgeschickt. Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren mag, ist mein Ego stärker und fordert zumindest eine Auskunft.

Wenn ich irgendwas weiß, kann ich ja mal schreiben.


----------



## TomPio (1. Februar 2016)

Dann muss ich mich bei dir entschuldigen Hennemi. Vergeb mir meine Unwissenheit über dein Geschlecht 

Sag dann auf jedenfall mal bescheid, wie iiyama reagiert hat.


----------



## Pronounta (1. Februar 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Ja, auch Frauen sind in diesem Forum aktiv .



Ehrlich? Sachen gibts... 

Aber mal die (sehr schlechten) Scherze beiseite, Auskunft auf jeden Fall anfodern, wie du es getan hast. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und hoffe mal, dass der Monitor ausgetauscht wird. Iiyama hat ja auch noch einen Ruf zu bewahren, und solche Aktionen trüben mir diesen schon etwas.

Iiyama ist immerhin eine Firma, die es sich leisten kann, ein paar Monitore zu verschenken. Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man zwar nicht ins Maul, aber von "unfair" kann hier trotzdem die Rede sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Fragt euch einfach mal was ihr in so einer Situation tun würdet.


Mich über meinen neuen kostenlosen TFT freuen und ne Runde zocken! 

...ich habe mich beim Casemodding Wettbewerb auch nicht darüber beschwert, das MSI nur eine GTX 960 2GB gesponsort hat und keine GTX 960 4GB. Ist halt nen bischen doof, weil ich den Rechner an einem 4k TV betreibe und da 2GB VRAM zu wenig sind. Hätte ich eine 4GB bekommen, hätte ich gleich noch eine 2. Karte für SLI nachkaufen können. Mit der 2GB lohnt das nicht. Die Karte war trotzdem kostenlos, also nehme ich es so, wie es ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Ja, auch Frauen sind in diesem Forum aktiv .





Pronounta schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Sachen gibts... .


Das ist doch immer sehr einfach am Avantare zu erkennen. ION ist eine, Thereshold auch, etc ....


----------



## Pittermann (1. Februar 2016)

Du auch?


----------



## Pronounta (1. Februar 2016)

Och, so viele Frauen hier.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2016)

Hinweis: Wie ich als Redakteur aus mit Realnamen unterzeichneten PMs weiß, können Avatare irreführend sein. Einige Nutzer verwenden dort offensichtlich nicht das Geschlecht, dem sie sich zugehörig fühlen, sondern Motive, die sie optisch attraktiv finden.


----------



## Quat (2. Februar 2016)

Nicht war?


----------



## Pronounta (2. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hinweis: Wie ich als Redakteur aus mit Realnamen unterzeichneten PMs weiß, können Avatare irreführend sein. Einige Nutzer verwenden dort offensichtlich nicht das Geschlecht, dem sie sich zugehörig fühlen, sondern Motive, die sie optisch attraktiv finden.



 Threshold ist also gar nicht Lili aus Tekken?


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie ist es etwas schade, dass jetzt angefangen wird, die Upgrades zu verkaufen... Macht irgendwie den Eindruck, als hätten die Gewinner das Upgrade nicht nötig gemacht. 

Gut, kann man nix gegen machen. Aber naja...


----------



## Hennemi (14. Februar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es etwas schade, dass jetzt angefangen wird, die Upgrades zu verkaufen... Macht irgendwie den Eindruck, als hätten die Gewinner das Upgrade nicht nötig gemacht.
> 
> Gut, kann man nix gegen machen. Aber naja...



Bezieht sich bestimmt auf meinen Verkaufsthread 

Naja was soll man machen? Wenn man sich es am Ende anders vorgestellt hat, oder es doch nicht so passt wie man es sich wünscht? Dann schickt man die Teile normalerweise zurück zum Verkäufer, bekommt sein Geld wieder und gut ist. 
Da dies bei einem Gewinnspiel nicht möglich ist, sucht man eine andere Alternative -> den Verkauf. 

ist doch nicht verwerflich?


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

Aus der Sicht Gewinnspiel kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen, dass du die Gewinne bei nichtgefallen verkaufst...

Aus der Sicht "Rüsten wir jemandem mit schlechten Komponenten den PC auf" finde ich das allerdings etwas... Meh. Auch wenn es als Gewinnspiel veranstaltet wurde, aber wenn man mal vom ursprünglichen Gedanken der "Pimp my PC"-Aktion ausgeht, hätte wer anders die Komponenten besser gebraucht. 
Und nein, ich habe nicht mal teilgenommen... Daher hätte ich im Zweifelsfall eh nichts gewonnen. 

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber schade ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Quat (15. Februar 2016)

Es ist seins, kann'er mit machen was'er will und wenn er's bunt anmalt!
Nur weil er es kostenlos bekommen hat, muß er es noch lang' nicht behalten!
Jeder hätte mit einer entsprechenden Bewerbung Geschänke bekommen können, zumindest fast.
Wir sind doch nicht in einer Seifenoper, wo unliebsame Geschänke von Verwanten, um Gotteswillen aufbewahrt und bei Besuch hervorgekramt werden müßen.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich ebenso. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem *Eigentum* anstellen möchte.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

Dann nennt es das nächste Mal "Gewinne 'xy'" und nicht "Pimp my PC" - das hatte wiegesagt mal den Sinn, wem ein Upgrade zu bescheren, der es wirklich nötig hatte. 
Wer keinen Monat nach dem Gewinn das Upgrade verkauft, hatte es einfach nicht nötig... Denn theoretisch sollte es ja immer besser sein, als der alte Kram.

Peace and out, ich muss mich ja nicht wiederholen - ich scheine da schlicht ne andere Meinung zu zu haben, als ihr.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2016)

So wie ich das sehe, brauchte Hennemi insbesondere die Grafikkarte am dringensten. Die wird nicht verkauft, oder? 
Von den Lüftern sehe ich auch nichts im Marktplatz. Die SSD ist ebenso noch da wo sie war.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber ich meine etwas Neid bei dir rauslesen zu können ..
Freu dich doch einfach das PCGH sowas veranstaltet und nimm nächstes mal auch daran teil


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

Neid ist schon da, aber hätte ich Interesse gehabt, hätte ich auch mitgemacht. 

Nunja. Natürlich sei jedem der Gewinn gegönnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es etwas schade, dass jetzt angefangen wird, die Upgrades zu verkaufen... Macht irgendwie den Eindruck, als hätten die Gewinner das Upgrade nicht nötig gemacht.
> 
> Gut, kann man nix gegen machen. Aber naja...


Und wenn es auf Youtube nen "Pimp-my-PC-destruction-Video" gibt, wo der neu aufgebaute Rechner mit nem Vorschlaghammer zerkloppt wird, ist das auch gut. Jeder kann mit seinem Eigentum anfangen, was er will. Du hast nicht gewonnen? Tja Pech gehabt.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (23. Februar 2016)

Da das Gewinnspiel über PCGH organisiert wurde und im Thread Pimp my PC 2�15: Wir rusten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - das sind die Teilnehmer suggiert wurde "Wir rüsten Ihren PC auf" finde ich auch, dass PCGH für den falsch gelieferten Monitor verantwortlich ist bzw. dem User der einen anderen Monitor erhalten hat zumindest dabei unterstützung leisten sollte den ausgewählten Monitor auch wirklich zu erhalten.Das zeugt nicht grade von Seriösität !
PCGH hat durch die Aktion schließlich auch Werbung in eigener Sache gemacht und davon in gewisser Weise profitiert.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich mich persönlich dagegen zur Wehr setzen würde, da man wie TheBadFrag schreibt einem geschenkten Gaul eigentlich nicht ins Maul schaut, allerdings finde ich es nicht korrekt wie sich PCGH in diesem Fall verhält.
Die Bewerber haben schließlich Bewerbungen in eigenarbeit formuliert und auch selbst Arbeit rein gesteckt, ohne eine Gewinngarantie zu haben.
Die PCGH Mitarbeiter machen es sich da meiner Meinung nach schon ein bisschen sehr einfach, da sie ich eben auch denken, dass eh niemand etwas unternimmt, weil geschenkt.

Der User hat nämlich nicht die korrekte Ware erhalten, obwohl PCGH beim Gewinnspiel mit dieser Hardware Komponente geworben hat....


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Der Monitor war schon der richtige, allerdings erfüllte er wohl nicht die Anforderungen oder es wurde sich was anderes vorgestellt. Das hat nix mit falsch gelieferten Monitor zu tun.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Der Monitor war schon der richtige, allerdings erfüllte er wohl nicht die Anforderungen oder es wurde sich was anderes vorgestellt. Das hat nix mit falsch gelieferten Monitor zu tun.



Nicht ganz ... Hennemi wollte den iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP hat aber den iiyama ProLite B2483HS-B1 erhalten, während andere hochgestuft wurden und ein besseres Modell erhalten haben. 

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden:

der iiyama ProLite B2483HS-B1 hat einen HDMI statt einem Displayport-Eingang. Außerdem fehlt ihm der eingebauten 2 fach USB 2.0 HUB.


----------



## Hennemi (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Der Monitor war schon der richtige, allerdings erfüllte er wohl nicht die Anforderungen oder es wurde sich was anderes vorgestellt. Das hat nix mit falsch gelieferten Monitor zu tun.


Ich verkaufe mittlerweile beide Monitore von mir aus folgenden gründen:

Ich betrieb Multi monitoring, damit kam ich nicht zurecht und es nahm mir doch zu viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ein. 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen: Das TN Panel gefällt mir nicht, ich bin ein IPS gewöhnt und finde die Unterschiede enorm. Zumal mich die Blickwinkel Instabilität stört, ich musste ständig den Monitor drehen.
Ich verkaufe mittlerweile beide, weil ich gerne einen 144Hz Monitor hätte. Schließlich habe ich ja eine super Grafikkarte, die ich ausreizen möchte.
Das sind meine Beweg gründe.

iiyama und PCGH haben mir mittlerweile ein Austausch Modell zukommen lassen, welches meiner eigentlichen Wahl entspricht. Aus dieser Sicht ist jetzt alles "richtig". 
Der Verkauf passiert einfach aus dem Grund: "ich will was noch besseres"
Das die anderen Teilnehmer so ein großes Upgrade bekommen haben, hat auch damit zu tun - da bin ich ehrlich.


----------



## Ion (23. Februar 2016)

Hennemi, du musst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen. Jeder kann mit seinem Eigentum tun und lassen was er möchte. Neue Hardware macht eben nun mal Lust auf "mehr" - ich kenne das


----------

